# Rummy Nose Tetras Eat Shrimp?



## csaxe21

Hey everyone,
I was planning to go out and buy some Red Cherry Shrimp tomorrow but I just heard that in many people's tanks, their Rummy Nose Tetras demolished all of their shrimp. I don't have the Rummy Noses yet, and they will only be in the tank a few weeks after the shrimp, but I am going to have a school of 15, so I guess if they want to hunt it wont be hard.

Does anyone else have experience with Rummy Noses and Red Cherry Shrimp?

My tank was going to be stocked with:

6 Red Cherry Shrimp
10-15 Rummy Nose Tetras\
7-8 Ottos

If the Shrimp aren't going to live, what should I replace them with?

Thanks, if you could answer soon it would be great because I need to go buy something tomorrow morning.


----------



## kimcadmus

csaxe- I'm guessing people will want to know some additional tank info.

Size?
Planted? How densly?


----------



## csaxe21

Hey,
It's a 26 gallon planted. It is pretty densely planted, but no mosses yet...

Even though it is pretty dense, I still think it may be open enough that if the Rummies wanted them, they could get them...

Thanks, and please everyone help me out !


----------



## trackhazard

Fish will eat whatever they can fit in their mouths. I've had full sized RCS sit right next to my glowlight tetras unmolested while smaller ones get munched on left and right. It really depends on the size of the shrimp and the size of the fish. Shrimplets are pretty much fair game for everyone.

Charlie


----------



## crispo069

I have 10 rummy's and had a ton of red cherries...yes I said HAD....however, I also have harlequin rasboras and zebras that could all have added to the carnage. The rummies never seemed to actively hunt the shrimp but they didnt refrain from joining the feeding frenzy whenever one was being feasted upon. If your tank is densely planted, I think you have a chance at keeping them around. I have another option for you if your heart isnt set on the cherries. I've had 100% success in keeping all my amano's. They are bigger and seem to intimidate the fish whenever they get to close. Yeah, they arent as pretty, but they serve the same purpose. If you decide to go with the cherries, I would think about getting more than the number you stated. If you go with the amano's 6 would be fine for your size tank. Also having that many otto's in such a small tank, be sure to supplement their food, as I doubt you'll be "growing" enough for them to eat. Good luck and be sure to post some pics...


----------



## csaxe21

Hazard: Thanks, do you know around how long it would take them to get to a reasonably large size if I bought them as juveniles? Because, first they will go in, then like 1-3 weeks later 4 Ottos, 1-3 weeks later 3-4 more Ottos, and only 1-3 weeks after those will I put in my first set of RNTs. Do you think they would grow significantly?

Crispo: Thanks, I'll look for if they have Amanos. I called this weekend and asked if they had RCS, and they said they did, so I'll only result back to them if they don't have any Amanos. I was going to start off with 6, and hopefully get more from babies, but now I realize thats not a probability, so I'm just going to try to get 6 Amanos.

For the Ottos, besides for the fact that I do have a nice amount of algae right now, I don't plan on starving them on it, and will be sure to give them a varied diet.

Thanks !


----------



## crispo069

good luck with the shrimp. if you decide on the cherries, try to get them here. i bought some EXCELLENT shrimp right here from snowhillbilly....they were awesome. Most were juvies and would not survive 2 or 3 days in a tank with the tetras and such. I also waited for them to grow in a bit, but it didnt quite work out. Anyway, good luck again.


----------



## csaxe21

Thanks, I think I'm going to need it


----------



## csaxe21

I just had another idea...
If I didn't go with shrimp at all , then maybe I'd go with an actual fish, but I would want it to be a bottom dweller so that it doesn't take away from my one large school. So, I'm looking for another bottom dweller that maybe can be either by itself or a pair, so that I don't overstock my tank. 

What do you think of a Clown Pleco? Would it be too aggressive towards the Ottos? Would it make a difference if I got 6 Ottos instead?

Thanks


----------



## crispo069

there really arent too many fish that can take the place of shrimp. If you were getting the shrimp for the look of it, then it really doesnt matter. But if you were getting the shrimp as part of your cleaning crew, then there are no fish that will take their place. If you go with the fish over the shrimp, then I love the look of cory's...they go well in any number more than 2. I got a pair of panda's myself, I keep trying to add to the pair but I have been unsuccessful in 3 tries. They will keep the bottom clean of any extra food and they're a bunch of fun to watch when kept in bunches. If you look at the pic on my profile page you'll see that my pair hang out together. And they dont get too big like some of the other cory's out there.


----------



## csaxe21

Yeah, I thought of another idea that involved the Cories. Tell me what you think.

10-15 Rummy Nose Tetras
5-6 Ottos
6 Corydoras (1 Species)

Also for the order of adding them in, I have a bit of a problem. Following this guide to avoid future algae:
http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/art_plant_newtank.htm
I wanted to start off with some decent algae eaters living off solely algae for a week, and then start supplementing them, but I know that Ottos shouldn't be the first addition to a tank since they need a well established aquarium, but I also heard that Cories aren't really the best algae eating fish, and I definitely don't want to starve them for that week.

So, what do you recommend doing? Also, would my stocking be good?

Thanks


----------



## clogstonian

I have 7 Rummy nose and around 80 CRS, the CRS had been well established and have grown from an initial pop of 10. I have a 40g, heavily planted. I also have a green pea puffer and it is always on the prowl for shrimp and snails yet the population still grows but prob not as quickly which is fine by me. You'd need to get a base pop established before introing RNT's. Moss is good shelter until they reach 1/4" which don't get harassed by smaller tetras.


----------



## csaxe21

Alright, so let's go back to that idea right now...
I may have double your amount of RMT, and will only start with a batch of 6 Shrimp. How long does it take them to breed/grow. Because, I don't really mind if their population grows, even if it's by the slowest amount, as long as it's not decreasing. What do you think their chance of surviving would be if I only added in RMT like 6 Weeks after them?

Also, do you have any experience with Amanos, because they are supposably more intimidating and the RMT don't bother them. I really want to know if that's true. Because, I do like the look of RCS much more, and also how they could breed very easily, but I would definitely settle for Amanos if they had a 100% survival rate. Also, you say they're good once they reach 1/4"? That seems really small to me, and I'd think the store sells them bigger then that. Would this mean they'd be OK?

Now, just going back to the other idea without Shrimp, what do you think of:

10-15 Rummy Nose Tetras
5-6 Ottos
6 Corydoras

Thanks


----------



## crispo069

When I started with my CRS they were juvies, most no bigger than the size of a grain of rice. After a short while, they grew and found nice hiding spots among my plants. I was moderately planted and had plenty of areas where the fish just didnt go. About half the population (around 12-15) grew to about 3/4 to a full inch before I started to add my fish. Slowly but surely, they started to dissapear. Now, the only place I have CRS is in my FILTER ! The juvies would get sucked in and they would live and thrive in that environment. I even think they multiplied in there. Whenever I cleaned out my filter I would scoop some out and add them to the tank, only to have them gone within a week or so. Again, CRS are much prettier to look at, but with my fish, they didnt stand a chance. It could have been the other fish (Harlequin Rasboras and Zebra's), but I always saw the RNT's right in the middle of the feeding frenzy whenever a shrimp was on the menu. Your decision to go with the cories is not a bad one, however, do not make the mistake to think that they will eat algae. They are not algae eaters (at least not mine). They eat food that makes it to the bottom of the tank. If you go to your LFS they even sell sinking food pellets that are made for them and they arent Algae based.

The rummies are my favorite, the oto's are necessary, and the cories are fun to watch while keeping the bottom clean of any extra food. Even if you went with those fish, a few Amano's would not ruin the balance of fish load and they would definitely be a worthy addition.


----------



## vancat

It's the size! (fish size, shrimp size) If your fish can fit a shrimp in their mouths, they will eat it. Only really big fish can eat an amano! (my amanos were like an inch and a half)


----------



## csaxe21

Crispo: Thanks for all of the info! I really don't think i am going to be going with the RCS, because I don't want to waste money on something guaranteed to be eaten. They sell cheeper foods ! I also think that them somehow being managed to be sucked up into my EHEIM Classic Canister would probably be deadly, and I don't want to have to deal with shrimp in the filter all of the time.

But, as you said, the cories aren't mainly algae eaters, which brings me back to the problem I said yesterday.

"Also for the order of adding them in, I have a bit of a problem. Following this guide to avoid future algae:
http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/art_plant_newtank.htm
I wanted to start off with some decent algae eaters living off solely algae for a week, and then start supplementing them, but I know that Ottos shouldn't be the first addition to a tank since they need a well established aquarium, but I also heard that Cories aren't really the best algae eating fish, and I definitely don't want to starve them for that week.

So, what do you recommend doing?"

There's my problem.. Also, what do you even think about that guide? Is it worth following?
I probably will go with the Cories, and just add a few Amanos to the mix later on.

Thanks again!

Vancat: Thanks for the extra info on the shrimp. Do you have any experience with keeping fish and amanos together?

Thanks again!


----------



## clogstonian

RNT's shouldn't harass adult sized (5/8"+) CRS . . at least mine don't and I have many 1/4"-3/8" size CRS running about that don't get harassed. It's all a big experiement, throw a few in and see what happens. It's going to be difficult to grow a population with a fleet of aquatic raptors cruising about unless you've got good hiding places. Your best chance for sucess IMO is to get a pop of CRS going (you'll need to invest a few months for this) then Intro the RNTs. Once you have several CRS females breeding the law of averages _should_ be in their favor. The wee CRS tend to realise their vulnerability and stay hidden and the ones that don't, well you know what Darwin said . . . .

Shrimp are very cool, they are incessantly in motion with their little two fits feeding. I've read tha they like to get up off the substrate so provide options for them to climb plants or hardscape.

Also, a fleet of pygme corys is entertaining, they tend to stay schooled together . . . obviously they don't do and algae work.

Good luck!


----------



## vancat

yep. I had amanos in with my altums and they were fine until I accidentally killed the amanos with an OD of some stupid additive. Altums were fine.

I have RCS currently in with emperor & kerri tetras (and as of late, apistos). They were booming for a while because I have loads of hiding places for the babies. Since I put in the apistos, there may be a little decline in the population- maybe it's my imagination.

I'm sure they look for the small ones to eat but the shrimp seem to do a pretty good job of hiding- and they are FAST.


----------



## csaxe21

Thanks guys,
So, do you think this could be done?

10-15 Rummy Nose Tetras
5-6 Ottos
6 Cories (Would Panda's be OK?)
A few Amano Shrimp (How many would you say?)

The reason I'm going for Amanos, is because I don't want to risk it, and I don't really want to put months in between additions. Also I was getting Shrimp more because they were interesting, not as much as pretty, so Amanos would be fine.

Thanks again!


----------



## vancat

Get as many as you can afford! And pick out the biggest ones.


----------



## csaxe21

Well I know there are specials for like if you buy 6 at once, they are much cheeper then a few alone, so should I just buy 6 at one time. Do they really do like nothing to the bioload?

Thanks


----------



## clogstonian

essentially very little impact . . . they are nearly invisible . ..not to rain on your parade or anything, slip a few CRS in there.


----------



## csaxe21

Oh so you think I should include some CRS, and just have some Amanos as backup?

Thanks


----------



## trackhazard

I think you're overthinking this.

Basically, like everyone has said, bigger the shrimp, less chance of getting eaten. Unless you can physically pick out which size fish/shrimp you get, its gonna be a crapshoot. Amanos are better at eating thread algae than RCS or CRS from what Ive seen and grow to a bigger size but if you end up gettinng small Amanos and big fish, you're gonna end up with a tank full of happy fish.

I threw 7 otocinclus in a tank full of medium sized firemouths and ended up with 2 surviving. Threw in 4 more and they were left alone. None of the shrimp I put in the tank survived.

My current tank has ember tetras and I saw them viciously take apart 5 or 6 RCS when I first introduced them to the tank. now they live as a happy family. Its a matter of luck, ultimately.

My wife threw a rare Borbonius Anthias ($100 fish!) into her reef tank only to watch it get harassed nearly to death by her $6 Talbot's Damsels.

Charlie


----------



## csaxe21

Thanks Charlie. So are you saying that the Shrimp could just be all luck in the end? For the like $15 I guess it's worth a try, but I'm more worried about what you said about the Ottos actually. Rummy Noses shouldn't harm any of them right?

Thanks


----------



## trackhazard

Rummy noses should be fine w/ otocinclus.

Yep luck and good old fashioned hard-headedness. If you don't succeed at first, throw more money at it until you make it work (or the money runs out!).

Charlie


----------



## csaxe21

Alright good to hear with the Ottos. Nah, the Shrimp will be a one shot thing. It either works or it doesn't.

Thanks


----------



## vancat

Go for it man. You only live once.


----------



## clogstonian

vancat said:


> Go for it man. You only live once.


roger that! aquariums are works in progress, I'm forever tweaking things in mine be they the inhabitants or the habitat . . . it's fun to play God (hope I'm not scaring anyone).


----------



## csaxe21

Yeah, thats what I love about it. Too bad I'm having so many problems with this tank. But, maybe I should leave that all for another thread...


----------

